

Is the Internet a Matriarchy?  - crashoverdrive
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/chicks-rule/

======
unimpressive
This might be my male bias showing, but most of the sites in the "patriarchy"
section are way cooler than the ones in the "matriarchy" section.

